# Quick question about dilution liquids



## bbr (Jan 18, 2015)

Can a soap paste be diluted with liquids other than water and or glycerin?

I'm working on making a dupe of the L store's Glögg. It looks like it has a lot of liquids in it (Orange and lemon juices, wine, brandy, and clove and cinnamon infused H2O).

I suppose that this could be done much easier if I could fine a mulled wine FO. But I am curious if this can be done and if anyone has tried it.


----------



## marilynmac (Jan 18, 2015)

won't you end up with soapy orange juice?


----------



## bbr (Jan 18, 2015)

See, that's what I'm not getting. Are those juices added to dissolve the KOH?


----------



## KristaY (Jan 18, 2015)

The pH of your dilution liquid is going to play the biggest part. If it's too acidic, it will take your paste out of solution and you won't have soap anymore. Because of that, I wouldn't use citrus juice. I don't know the pH of beer or wine so that's questionable.


----------



## Susie (Jan 18, 2015)

It is not wise to use anything other than water or glycerin to dilute soap paste.  You will then have to add preservatives.  And I would not even begin to know what to tell you about preserving lemon juice, orange juice, wine, and brandy.  Another factor to consider is that OJ and lemon juice are acidic, so you will have to compensate for that in the paste by making it lye heavy to be sure that you don't end up with broken soap.   

The clove and cinnamon infused H2O, I can understand.  You just boil some water and pour it over clove and cinnamon in a tea bag(or a coffee filter tied at the top).  That might or might not yield the scent you are looking for.  I would use EOs in about half the recommended amounts as they can both be irritating.

It might be possible they added those ingredients in very small amounts just for "label appeal".  If so, they probably added them to the paste part of the process.

If I were trying to duplicate their end product, I would probably just cheat and use EOs/FOs blended at the end of dilution.  I would not know where to begin to help you with duplicating their process.


----------



## bbr (Jan 18, 2015)

Susie said:


> It is not wise to use anything other than water or glycerin to dilute soap paste.  You will then have to add preservatives.  And I would not even begin to know what to tell you about preserving lemon juice, orange juice, wine, and brandy.  Another factor to consider is that OJ and lemon juice are acidic, so you will have to compensate for that in the paste by making it lye heavy to be sure that you don't end up with broken soap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's what I'm thinking, finding EOs and FOs to cheat. I just wonder how they did it!


----------

